# Community



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Screw you! Go climb a hill you climber!


JK  for majority I have found the river community to be quite pleasant, but there are still some aholes around that I wouldn't want to go boating with again.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

As with most things in life I think you just mellow and learn to really appreciate the simple things around. I just turned 55 and I just enjoy paddling period. Overall kayaking is a youthful sport dominated by young people, which quite often comes across by the language used on some of the threads in this community. Most of the rafters dont need alot of beer or adrenaline, to get the same appreciation for nature. That's why I bought an IK and enjoy both groups equally , and love teaching the youth the all-around treasures of nature.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

When I rejoined the community in 1973 (school got in the way) I met a lot of very nice, but somewhat "unusual" people. They were consistently hairy, easy going until they got to the important part (usually dealing with safety or booze), and as open, genuine and honest a bunch as I had ever met.

We ran rivers, laughed, drank, pissed each other off, and helped each other out as needed. I'm sure we played a big role in setting the standards for the commercial rafting industry and for rafting in general. 

We became a band of brothers you might say.

We were Rocky Mountain River Expeditions.

I drifted off (moved) in 1981 and contact became somewhat spotty, but those years remain a big part of my happy place.

And now, some 35 years later we are having a reunion. I'll get reacquainted with People I haven't seen since 1980 and meet their spouses, kids and (really?) grand kids (!). And sadly, we'll raise our sierra cups to a few who have fallen along the way (RIP Chicken Raper).

Indeed; there's something unique about a river rat. And something special about being one. Your life is forever changed once you've been exposed.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice post. I tend to agree. I climb and mountain bike also, but tend to be less involved with both of those "communities" simply because the crowd is bigger and less friendly to it's own.... cheers to all the Buzzards out there (especially the ones that read but never post), and to another great season!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife commented a few weeks ago that we meet someone new practically every time we float. Our circle of friends keeps expanding and now extends from Boulder to Grand Junction. 

Cheers boaters!


----------

